# Ohoho! Look what doki doki literature club is being bashed for!



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jun 30, 2018)

Personally i don't think it deserves the hate it's suddenly getting, any wise person should heed the warnings given.
If they wanted to bash it why this late?


Article 

It's in the news so i assume it's fine in this forum. move it if you like mods.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 1, 2018)

An unfortunate incident. Condoleances to the rest of the family. 

I strongly disagree that the game is being bashed, though. Obviously, if your child commits suicide after playing a video game, it's a normal reaction to blame it (similar to how liquor'draws' people to addiction). It would only hurt the mourning process if we wouldn't allow the father to channel his feelings*.
The article itself is neither late (I assume the suicide is recent) nor bashful. It's perfectly legitimate to voice these concerns, and IMHO they are responded with in a correct, mature and unblaming fashion.



*it would've been different if he was rallying to have the game forbidden or strongly censored, but that's not the case here


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 1, 2018)

Suicide is a _main feature_
Suicide is only a main feature of unforgiving time trial platformers


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jul 1, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> An unfortunate incident. Condoleances to the rest of the family.
> 
> I strongly disagree that the game is being bashed, though. Obviously, if your child commits suicide after playing a video game, it's a normal reaction to blame it (similar to how liquor'draws' people to addiction). It would only hurt the morning process if we wouldn't allow the father to channel his feelings*.
> The article itself is neither late (I assume the suicide is recent) nor bashful. It's perfectly legitimate to voice these concerns, and IMHO they are responded with in a correct, mature and unblaming fashion.
> ...




Exactly. I'm just surprised that this didn't happen earlier. Suicide is terrible regardless.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 1, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> Suicide is a _main feature_
> Suicide is only a main feature of unforgiving time trial platformers


It's the only worthwhile feature of LoL and Battle Royale games too.  Solo play makes suicide an appealing option within ten minutes.


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Jul 28, 2018)

They're quite late to the party; and also, there's literally a warning on the start of the game, just stupid drama/clickbait which is typical of the BBC


----------

